# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Проблема с клавиатурой

## lavrov

Всем привет, на днях полностью пролечился на Вашем сайте, появилась проблема, перестали работать кнопки с цифрами, те что на верху работают, те что справа нет, нажатие кнопочки Nun Lk, ничего не дает. Пробовал в блокноте по разному, стрелки на цифрах 2,4,6,8, работают, т. е. курсор двигается, а цифры короче никак не печатаются. Клавиатура на ноутбуке.
Прошу помочь советами.........
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Дeнис

Попробуйте зайти в экранную клавиатуру и включить там num lock! будет работать? Если будет, то 100% кнопка не работает на ноутбуке!

----------


## PavelA

На всякий случай: модель ноута и что сейчас за клавиатура стоит в Диспетчере устройств.

----------


## lavrov

> Попробуйте зайти в экранную клавиатуру и включить там num lock! будет работать? Если будет, то 100% кнопка не работает на ноутбуке!


Денис, спасибо огромное, сам что то не догадался, сто процентов не работает кнопка, включил с экранной клавиатуры, все заработало. :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## PavelA

Fn - такая кнопка включает доп. функции на клавиатуре. Проверьте ее работу.

----------


## Дeнис

*PavelA*, Если на ноутбуке есть отдельная цифровая панель,то клавиша fn не имеет значения в данном случае!

----------


## lavrov

Самое интересное, что всегда включал цифровую клавиатуру кнопкой num lock, теперь она отдельно не работает, если же нажать теперь вместе Fn и num lock  :Shocked:  то цифры отключаются и включаются, мистика какая та !!!!

----------


## PavelA

> мистика какая та !!!!


Это не мистика. Возможно при лечении что-то отключилось в настройках.

----------


## Дeнис

*lavrov*, А у вас ноутбук с отдельной цифровой панелью? Напишите название ноутбука

----------


## lavrov

Ноутбук DNS, цифровая панель имеется.

----------


## Дeнис

*lavrov*, Это равносильно тому, что мое  имя "Д".. *Полное название ноутюука* скажите!

----------

